# Maltese Breeders in BC/Canada



## thecookiemonster (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I thought this would be a good place to ask questions.

I have been looking to add a puppy in my life for a long time now and started looking at breeders. I've noticed that there is only one breeder on the CKC for maltese in BC, but she does not have any puppies right now. 

I wanted to ask you guys if you have any recommendations for breeders outside of BC and if you guys know if they will have any upcoming litters. I have considered adopting a maltese overseas (such as the USA) but do not have much experience with that, so if anyone has any advice it would be appreciated.

Not related to my first question but, I have been seeing a lot of Korean breeders selling maltese such as @/dogyam_ and @/ilovedogmain. I was wondering if those were trustworthy breeders.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Other members on SM are much more qualified to give you breeder recommendations and address the issue of Korean breeders. I just wanted to give you a BIG SM Welcome & let you know we are glad to have you join this amazing Maltese forum! I am looking forward to hearing more about your journey in finding the perfect maltese for your family.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## thecookiemonster (Jul 25, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Other members on SM are much more qualified to give you breeder recommendations and address the issue of Korean breeders. I just wanted to give you a BIG SM Welcome & let you know we are glad to have you join this amazing Maltese forum! I am looking forward to hearing more about your journey in finding the perfect maltese for your family.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Thank you!! I hope to learn lots from all of you 🥰
I will definitely keep you guys updated in my journey of finding my perfect maltese💓


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, and welcome! I would definitley avoid Korean breeders at all costs. There are tons of puppy mills in Korea and to my knowledge, no one has actually ever visited a breeder there in person to know what's really going on. So, I would highly recommend you look in the US on the AMA breeder referral list, or get on that waiting list for the Canadian breeder. Malts are in verrrry short supply!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome! 
I’ve never heard of those Korean breeders that you mention but I adopted my 2 youngest girls from Sunnydales in Korea. I had a wonderful experience with Shinyoung from Sunnydales. She sent full body xrays, all bloodwork before I even made a decision on my girls. There was never any pressure, whatsoever. We continue to talk regularly for the last 6 years. So, for me, it was the best decision adopting from Korea and I wouldn’t hesitate for a minute doing it over again.
That being said, yes, there are tons of puppy mills there and you have to be careful but there are just as many puppymills here. In fact,my oldest who I adopted from here has been sick since the day I adopted her 8 years ago. She was from a byb who led me to believe she was top show breeder.
The best advice I can give, no matter where you end up, is ask tons of questions, and if something doesn’t feel right, walk away. 
Best of luck to you.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

You have to be careful of puppy mills, you will only get heartache. There are several reputable show breeders in Korea, my Casper is from Angela White. There has also been a lot of mixing back and forth of dogs from the US, Korea, and Japan. Shinemore and Sunnydales have good reputations . Look at the various websites and see how many dogs they have in the ring. There are also a lot of reputable breeders on the West coast, esp. in California. They will work with you on getting a courier who will fly the dog to you. I do not know what the Canadian rules are for importing pets.


----------



## beesknees (Oct 12, 2020)

thecookiemonster said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I thought this would be a good place to ask questions.
> 
> I have been looking to add a puppy in my life for a long time now and started looking at breeders. I've noticed that there is only one breeder on the CKC for maltese in BC, but she does not have any puppies right now.
> 
> ...


Did you ever end up finding a breeder? I'm also looking fo maltese and I think also contacted the same reeder who's all full on her wait-list!


----------



## thecookiemonster (Jul 25, 2020)

beesknees said:


> Did you ever end up finding a breeder? I'm also looking fo maltese and I think also contacted the same reeder who's all full on her wait-list!



Hi! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here. Unfortunately, I did not find another breeder. I have also contacted breeders in Ontario but their waitlist is full, so it’ll be a while until they have available puppies.

I am currently waitlist for the one in BC, but it is probably going to be a while for her next litter  If she’s located in Abbotsford and also breeds main *****, pomeranians and golden retrievers, then we are probably on the same waitlist!


----------



## Cncwilly (Dec 28, 2020)

thecookiemonster said:


> Hi! It’s been a while since I’ve been on here. Unfortunately, I did not find another breeder. I have also contacted breeders in Ontario but their waitlist is full, so it’ll be a while until they have available puppies.
> 
> I am currently waitlist for the one in BC, but it is probably going to be a while for her next litter  If she’s located in Abbotsford and also breeds main ***, pomeranians and golden retrievers, then we are probably on the same waitlist!


Hello I’m wondering how you made out. Did you end up finding a puppy?


----------



## Sumoho (7 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> Welcome!
> I’ve never heard of those Korean breeders that you mention but I adopted my 2 youngest girls from Sunnydales in Korea. I had a wonderful experience with Shinyoung from Sunnydales. She sent full body xrays, all bloodwork before I even made a decision on my girls. There was never any pressure, whatsoever. We continue to talk regularly for the last 6 years. So, for me, it was the best decision adopting from Korea and I wouldn’t hesitate for a minute doing it over again.
> That being said, yes, there are tons of puppy mills there and you have to be careful but there are just as many puppymills here. In fact,my oldest who I adopted from here has been sick since the day I adopted her 8 years ago. She was from a byb who led me to believe she was top show breeder.
> The best advice I can give, no matter where you end up, is ask tons of questions, and if something doesn’t feel right, walk away.
> Best of luck to you.


Hi there. I was wondering if you might have a link for the Sunnyvale website? I’m also looking for a Korean Maltese. Found one in Virginia but she won’t place outside of the unites states and I’m in Canada. I read this conversation and can’t seem to find Sunnydale with a google search. Odd
Thank you


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sumoho said:


> Hi there. I was wondering if you might have a link for the Sunnyvale website? I’m also looking for a Korean Maltese. Found one in Virginia but she won’t place outside of the unites states and I’m in Canada. I read this conversation and can’t seem to find Sunnydale with a google search. Odd
> Thank you


This is her Facebook page Log into Facebook
Im not sure she has her website up and running anymore and would contact her thru FB. She is very private and not really active on social media.
You cld always try Shinemore. Here is Narae’s website. Shinemore Maltese - 샤인모어말티스


----------



## Sumoho (7 mo ago)

maddysmom said:


> This is her Facebook page Log into Facebook
> Im not sure she has her website up and running anymore and would contact her thru FB. She is very private and not really active on social media.
> You cld always try Shinemore. Here is Narae’s website. Shinemore Maltese - 샤인모어말티스


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Sumoho (7 mo ago)

Sumoho said:


> Thank you so much!!


I was also wondering about another breeder called Lieta I stumbled upon? Anyone have experience with this person(s) and their dogs? They’re beautiful.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sumoho said:


> I was also wondering about another breeder called Lieta I stumbled upon? Anyone have experience with this person(s) and their dogs? They’re beautiful.


She looks like a broker from her Facebook page selling all kinds of different breeds.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She has some media advertising "teacup maltese" which is another negative sign.


----------

